# A newly discovered shrimp!



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

On Wednesday night on October 20th 2010. A friend of mine whose also my photographer named Thomas had come over to my new location where my "mad scientist" experiments takes place and he netted out a NEW SHRIMP..... well at least in my tanks LOL. What can this be?!?!?!?


















THATS RIGHT! GREEN HULK! I had no idea i had another variant, well mutation in my BKK / Panda tanks. Truly an amazing specimen with metallic green and blue colors.

Anyways, the main reason Thomas had come was to help me take some amazing pictures. Hes got some mad skills when it comes to photography.

Here is a top notch Painted fire red:









*Whats this? Blue Panda?!?!*








nope! its just the lighting. LOL

And finally, some BKK and panda pics:


----------



## newday3000 (Nov 4, 2009)

very nice photo's


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow nice pics, impressive shrimp collection you have!


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice looking shrimps. Thanks for sharing. You should try to selective breed the first one very very nice looking. Love that green/blue color on it.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that's just awesome.

Do you use a lot of bare tanks for breeding? I've read that a lot of SE Asian shrimpers just do a bare tank with a bit of driftwood and some indian almond leaves.

Keep posting pics from your 'mad scientist' lab! You've got to have one of the best shrimp collections in all of North America.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeaaa Frank! Your shrimp as so very pretty!


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thankyou for all the awesome comments =) After careful inspection. I have found 2 green hulks. Both female and both seem to be saddled!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

awesome, I knew it was only a matter of time!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet. Way jealous...


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice. great pictures as well


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

forgive my dumbness but what does BKK stand for?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

black king kong


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Is that a blue bolt or a hulk?
Whats the difference?


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

fishsandwitch said:


> Is that a blue bolt or a hulk?
> Whats the difference?


Its actually "incredible hulk" referred to by Silane on SN. and difference is hulk is green and blue bolt is blue =)


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

fishsandwitch said:


> Is that a blue bolt or a hulk?
> Whats the difference?












Big difference.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

> Is that a blue bolt or a hulk?
> Whats the difference?


Don't make hulk mad, she lives in a glass house.


----------



## waya81 (Aug 13, 2010)

Those are beautiful! You are all quickly turning me into a shrimp lover


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

someone was unbelieving on another forum and thought I had photoshoped the pics. I have all originals and to maintain my rep I made a clip. I don't think you can fake something like a vid can you?


I've moved the hulks to one of my baby tanks with a BKK for depiction of color
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF3rJQPlLJ8


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

there is always a hater somewhere. gives you motivation to go bigger and better


----------



## kifeter (Sep 1, 2010)

So where can i buy some of these beautiful shrimps?


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

kifeter said:


> So where can i buy some of these beautiful shrimps?


me, or someone else whose going to carry my lines soon :icon_cool


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> someone was unbelieving on another forum and thought I had photoshoped the pics. I have all originals and to maintain my rep I made a clip. I don't think you can fake something like a vid can you?
> 
> 
> I've moved the hulks to one of my baby tanks with a BKK for depiction of color
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF3rJQPlLJ8


Not saying you did, but yes you can "photo shop" videos if you have the right skills and the right program. 

 But anyways, pretty shirmps, now give some to me so I can have pretty shirmps tooooooooooo


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice shrimp. I believe the "Incredible Hulk" and purple mutation are the two oddballs/rarer of the Taiwan Bees. For you to have 2 is quite impressive.:thumbsup:


----------



## FriendlyNeighbor (Oct 17, 2010)

Amazing collection! And even more amazing find/creation!


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, the first one is awesome. Is the name Green Hulk? Cos I tried google but couldn't find any.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Incredible Hulk.


----------



## bolo2o9 (Dec 28, 2008)

You can find more info or pics of these shrimps on shrimpnow


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow... that must be REALLY EXPENSIVE to get these BKK and panda... heard 2 BKK cost USD$1000+... 

hum.. i'm really wondering how much they will cost when they finally show up here in the S&S!!! looking forward to it!!!


----------

